#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Access Template Contact Management Database

## hecgroups

Hello,

Being a zero knowledge of access i am trying to change the name of fields but when i search my records it is asking for Last Name, First Name & Company with title of window is Enter Parameter Value

Downloaded from http://office.microsoft.com/en-ca/te...001225343.aspx

Can anyone help me to fix this please.

----------


## split_atom18

hecgroups,
My first guess would be you changed the names of the fields but didn't change the code behind the search box. 
Go in design view and click the go button, and in the Events Page of the Property Sheet click it and see what the code says.

Hope this helps,

Dan

----------


## hecgroups

I have did what you said above it say




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## split_atom18

What did you change the name of the fields too?

----------


## hecgroups

First of all i am sorry because i did not thanks to you for responding to my request.

The file is here CLICK HERE.

If you open contact list and try to search anything.You will find the issues which i have mentioned in my post # 1. Second i cannot enter more than 207 records where as i have 700 records which i have to upload from excel file.

----------


## split_atom18

What fields do you all want searchable?

Basically all you have to do to it is.

Before:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


After:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Change the fields in the search macro so that they are names of the fields you want to search. If you don't want to search as many as they have, delete that line in the macro.

Hope this helps,

Dan

----------


## hecgroups

From where i have to go macros and delete which line can you guide me please. IF you don't mind can you amend the attached file and reattach it again.

----------


## split_atom18

I could, however, I don't know what fields you want to search. So I don't know what to delete at this point.

----------


## hecgroups

I have changed the first 3 fields i.e. First name, Last name & company.

I have changed the following:-

1. First Name to Contact Person
2. Last Name to Hospital / Clinic Name (Arabic)
3. Company to Hospital / Clinic Name (English)

If you fix this please tell also how did you fix it. So, that i should have knowledge about the issue.

----------


## split_atom18

For whatever reason, I am having problems loading the zip file I created.
Delete the following sections: not just these words, the whole line they are on.
Email Address
Job Title
Category
Zip Code


Hope this helps,

Dan

P.S. Issue with loading files at the moment so.

----------


## hecgroups

Still issue remain the same can you upload any share server like mediafire or rapidshare

----------


## split_atom18

Go to design view
Click on cmdGo button
On Property Sheet go to events tab
Click the dropdown menu on on click
Select Event Procedure

insert the following:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Repeat the top except instead of clicking the on click, click On Got Focus




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


That will make it so if you hit tab or enter when you are done typing it will apply the filter.

Hope this helps,

Dan

----------


## hecgroups

i have did what you said bit it is giving error on line.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## split_atom18

I fixed that give the code above a try again. Sorry about that.

----------


## hecgroups

hai it works thanks for your help. i just want to know if i change any field it will not give error right

----------


## split_atom18

If you change one of the fields names in that procedure it will give you an error. The rest of the fields don't matter to it.

If this issue is solved please mark your post as such. Thanks.

----------


## hecgroups

Thanks for your help. Topic marked as solved and reputation added.

----------

